# Waders



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

I need opinions on waders. Are the 3-4 hundred dollar Sims and Orvis that much better than say the 100-150 dollar Reddington and Hodgeman waders? And also is there a big difference in expensive wading shoes?


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

The Orvis Silver Sonic waders I use are the most comfortable, easy on/easy off waders I've ever used. Granted, I've only used them for 2 seasons, but they're holding up well, and I'm extremely satisfied. I got them on sale for a little over $200.

I was extremely dissatisfied with the Sims waders I had previous to the Silver Sonics. The neoprene gravel guard made the wader extremely hard to get on and off, and half way through their 3rd season they started leaking along the inner seam of both legs. I tried sealing those seams to no avail.

I've had a pair of Hodgemans, but the ones I had were less expensive but they were boot foot, bulky and really hot unless it was early or late season.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Waders are frustrating. I do think the more you spend the better the product, but just the nature of waders, hard to keep them leaking for a variety of reasons. For most people, cheap waders are adequate. If you are a year around fisherman and often wear waders and boots for more than a couple hours at a time, then spend the money. Cramped feet are never fun and leaks in your waders in February really suck.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Put some money down for some Simms this year and no problems. I fish hard and bust some brush, Cabelas and Toggs lost my confidence after I was never able to wear them for more than a couple months without problems.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I have 2 pair of simms. On my 2nd year with the more expensive pair, no problems. 
The cheaper simms are a mystery. My son and I both occasionally wear them, and some time they leak, other times they don't. Must be magic!


----------



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the info but what about a wading boot? Is a inexpensive all right?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Do yourself a favor. Don't buy wading boots. They are expensive and poorly designed. Go to a military surplus store and buy some Belleville combat boots about 2 1/2 sizes larger than you would normally wear. They won't let in sand or muck and are a much better boot. I think you can get a pair at General Jim's in Clare for about $30 - $60 bucks.

My $0.02


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

If you wade more than 60 days a year spend some money, if you get out a few dozen then maybe not. I like my Patagonia's, son loves his Orvis silver sonic, friend thinks his Dan Bailey's are better than the Orvis and Simms he has owned. I think a lot of it is how they fit _you. _Awful hard to find a place where you can try them all. 

Quality boots are a must. I've walked the felts off a lot of cheap boots and now I have a pair of the Orvis lug soles with studs and the zipper on the side. Love them and very disappointed they quit making them. Thanks to the rapid expansion of Mud Snails you might not be able to where felts much longer anyway. More expensive boots seem to be more flexible, too. A must for wide feet.


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

Trout King said:


> Put some money down for some Simms this year and no problems. I fish hard and bust some brush, Cabelas and Toggs lost my confidence after I was never able to wear them for more than a couple months without problems.


I had the same issue with cabela's waders, I would have to buy them new each season because I would blow them out. After 3-4 outings with a new pair I would already have pinholes.

Gonewest, how often are you fishing? For me Simm's G3's made the most sense as they are SUPER durable and I fish 3-5 times a week through heavy brush, timber, etc... So far they have held up great! I've went swimming in them (last night, actually. SCARY!) fallen over down trees onto my knees in them, bushwhacked through dense forest and they're holding up well. My cabela's would be falling apart already.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Orvis for the warranty. I've had great experiences with them. Currently using the Silver Sonic Guide waders. The only thing I was disappointed with is on the label. Made In China. But I guess everything is now.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Another thing, regardless what you go with. Get a pair that is slightly baggy in the knees and the crotch. The tighter the fit the faster the seems will fail.


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

Simms g3's are made in America


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I have several pair of wading boots for different conditions, none of them were particularly expensive, but im not sure there is one boot that fits all circumstances. For example, I like a bigger boot for winter, I like lug sole if I need to walk very far, and felt performs better in rocky water.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

All waders will fail sooner than you'd like. Invest in the good boot idea and get the lightest ones you can. That's my $0.02.


----------



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the info. I have decided to go with either the Orvis silver sonic or the guide silver sonic or simms g3. I found some boots from Korker the guide model. I've decided to get out of the drift boat sometimes its needed to fish more precise spots.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

More often than not, I'm wearing basketball shorts and tennis shoes unless it's cold enough to warrant my insulated duck hunting waders


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

gonewest said:


> Thanks for all the info. I have decided to go with either the Orvis silver sonic or the guide silver sonic or simms g3. I found some boots from Korker the guide model. I've decided to get out of the drift boat sometimes its needed to fish more precise spots.


I think the G3 is Simms best selling wader. I have a pair. I like them. Never had the Orvis silver sonic. Prior to the Simms I was in all sorts of stuff of a less costly nature. The only thing I do not care for about the g3 is I feel they are stiffer than others that I've had. This isn't a big deal in the river, but any climbing over stuff or up hills and I feel like it kind of bothers me a bit.


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

gonewest said:


> Thanks for all the info. I have decided to go with either the Orvis silver sonic or the guide silver sonic or simms g3. I found some boots from Korker the guide model. I've decided to get out of the drift boat sometimes its needed to fish more precise spots.


Boots I wouldn't just decide on unless you've tried them on. I've made that mistake in the past. Definitely try on a few pairs of boots with your new waders before purchasing. When I was in the fly shop buying waders last time it saved me $50. Found a more comfortable boot for my foot that was cheaper AND lighter! Definitely a plus when I'm doing long day trips, which is frequent.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Gamechanger said:


> The Orvis Silver Sonic waders I use are the most comfortable, easy on/easy off waders I've ever used. Granted, I've only used them for 2 seasons, but they're holding up well, and I'm extremely satisfied. I got them on sale for a little over $200.


I have about 300days on my Silver Sonics and other than the small pins holes you will get in ANY wader from bush wacking I have had no issues with mine. Fix the pin holes when needed they are Reapply water proofing (Either revivex or nikwax) once a year.

I fish year round and they have done me very well. Only thing I didnt like and it has more to do with my tiny girly feet than the waders. I'm 6ft 210 and have size 8.5 feet so to get the wader size right the neoprene booties are big but I have had that "problem" with every stocking foot wader I've ever had.

J-


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

drgulian said:


> Do yourself a favor. Don't buy wading boots.


Hmm, I have over 400days on my Simms Freestone boots. I fish year round and typically walk on average 2 miles to my fishing spots and then wade back so I have lots of mileage and fishing. No special care and they are almost always wet, lol. Maybe I got lucky, lol

J-


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Well jjc155, since we both have size 8 1/2 feet, I'll be nice and let you try my combat boots for a day and you can be the judge as to how much sand and muck there is or isn't at the end of the day...

I was just trying to give the OP a tip on what has worked for me. Seriously, if you would like to walk in my boots for a day, you're welcome. PM me.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

drgulian said:


> Well jjc155, since we both have size 8 1/2 feet, I'll be nice and let you try my combat boots for a day and you can be the judge as to how much sand and muck there is or isn't at the end of the day...
> 
> I was just trying to give the OP a tip on what has worked for me. Seriously, if you would like to walk in my boots for a day, you're welcome. PM me.


Thanks for the offer, i've never had any problem with sand and muck in mine. My comment was more geared towards the quality aspect and how my boots have lasted. If combat boot work for you thats awesome. 

J-


----------



## lacotomo (Oct 20, 2011)

I wade a 10-20 times a year and frankly love my cheap World Wide Sportsman flats boots from Bass Pro Shops. They are only neoprene, but are perfect for putting over stocking foot waders. They only have a zipper down the side and they do get some water in them over the course of the day, but they are flexible, come in felt and lug bottom. They also are very comfortable for when I am just wading lightly in shorts with no waders on. At only 30 bucks roughly, they are a must have, even if you get nicer boots as well. The only complaint I have heard is no support, which is true a bit, but I don't typically fish extremely rocky rivers, and with the stocking foot waders inside too, my feet have always felt stable...


http://www.basspro.com/World-Wide-Sportsman-Felt-Sole-Flats-Boots-for-Men/product/10213717/
http://www.basspro.com/World-Wide-Sportsman-Flats-Boots-for-Men/product/55184/


----------



## Michigan Muck Hunter (Sep 14, 2015)

I switched from Simms to a wader called Dryft. They are new to the market (3 years maybe). They have 2 selections to chose from now. I purchased the zipper wader. I have roughly 24 trips on them so far as of April. I fish a lot and I walk a lot through a lot of everything. So far they are great. If your looking for pockets these waders have the most. I am a firm believer in never holding the same pair of waders next to each other and expect the same expectations. You roll the dice on any wader in my opinion. I like these Dryfts so far. If I can get 2 years out of a pair of waders I am happy but I will never spend over $500. These Dryfts cost under $400. My Simms were over$500.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I've had my Simms for a year and still dry. I've put some miles on them....


----------



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

I went with the Orvis silversonic guide waders. I would have got the G3 Simms but the sizes were inbetween my measurement. The Orvis ones had my exact sizes. I hope I'm happy. I also went with the Orvis Pivot boots with the boa laces.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

To the conversation I will add all beans. I was skeptical, but went for it due to the warranty process. If they don't hold up to your satisfaction, replacement/money back. Low and behold, bootfoot rips due to something I did, but I would expect waders to hold up to; washing in machine. Boot ripped, leaky foot. Called up, new pair in hand within two days, card temporarily charged. Once ripped waders were received by them, refund on card within 3 days.... Simms can't touch that. And yes, I had Simms before that. Thick and seemingly durable, yes. But, they were not. More problems than I care to speak of. Still have Simms. They are now my backups to the beans. So long and short, bean has without question a huge profit margin on their Chinese made waders, but, as much as it sucks, our American made Simms just don't hold up to justify the money, and I can't go weeks without waders for them to only come back with bandaids all over. That is not "American pride" in "american made". I'll trade the beans a few times and not lose sleep. With that said, feel free to rip away at me


----------



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

Are you referring to LL Bean?


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Ah, sorry, yes it auto corrected me to "all beans"


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

I went with the Orvis Sonic convertibles. Undo the strap clips and you can slide them down into a pant wader and still have the suspenders. I really like them. They come with a nice clear plastic removable dry pocket (beside the regular pocket) for holding cell ph etc, only complaint is the zip lok syle zipper is so hard to close and open its a pain. 
Went with the cheaper Orvis Encounter felt boots, super light, like them too.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Good choice. I like the ultra sonic welding or whatever process they do on the seams. It is very intriguing. The only thing I caution personally is this... I see you're from TC, presumably fishing the Boardman and other rivers. Be careful with the cleanliness of your felts as you hop rivers. With the recent discovery of the mud snail in the Boardman, in addition to the pm and as, we all need to take precautions. who knows what this thing can do to our rivers. I personally think since felts are linked to the transmission of the snails, they should be banned. Rubber soles and diligent washing in those streams for me. Sorry to side track, just want to make sure everyone is being as careful as possible with these things.


----------



## StaticSilveraydo (Jul 19, 2016)

I've been using the Orvis Encounter Waders for this summer, haven't had an issue yet and am quite happy with them. For a cheap breathable they work great!! I would've liked to shop around more, but had my old pair decide to spring a nice sized leak when I was 3 hours away from home at the beginning of the season. No way I was going to leave without fishing that day so had to choose whatever was available in my last second price range. Worked out to be way better than originally expected.


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

AdamBradley said:


> Good choice. I like the ultra sonic welding or whatever process they do on the seams. It is very intriguing. The only thing I caution personally is this... I see you're from TC, presumably fishing the Boardman and other rivers. Be careful with the cleanliness of your felts as you hop rivers. With the recent discovery of the mud snail in the Boardman, in addition to the pm and as, we all need to take precautions. who knows what this thing can do to our rivers. I personally think since felts are linked to the transmission of the snails, they should be banned. Rubber soles and diligent washing in those streams for me. Sorry to side track, just want to make sure everyone is being as careful as possible with these things.


I dont hop around between rivers. When I get home each time I use them they get the supreme wash down, boots and waders. The felt soles are perfect for my drift boat, easy on the flooring. Plus as clumbsy as I am, I couldnt get in the rivers with anything other than the felts


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

There ya go! I hope everyone out there is as diligent as you are! Great work sir! Let me know how those work for you over a season or so. They definitely had my attention. Threads at seams just seems like a time bomb, regardless of brand. Take care, and tear them up this season!!!


----------

